# Electricals - UK to US



## poopydoo (Jun 9, 2008)

I know a lot of things wont work properly because of the change of voltage but:

will our PC work ok?
Will our Wii? I know we cant use US games on it. In fact would a Wii fit bought in the US work on it? 

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your PC should work. You will need a plug adapter.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Laptops, at least, have circuits for both voltages. You can check by looking at the voltage rating which should be on a sticker somewhere. For an appliance to work with only a plug adapter, it should say something like 110-240. The US uses 110 volts.

The Wii works with your TV screen, right? We have totally different standards for how a TV image is displayed, so games, DVDs and tapes made for one system don't work on another.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

synthia said:


> Laptops, at least, have circuits for both voltages. You can check by looking at the voltage rating which should be on a sticker somewhere. For an appliance to work with only a plug adapter, it should say something like 110-240. The US uses 110 volts.
> 
> The Wii works with your TV screen, right? We have totally different standards for how a TV image is displayed, so games, DVDs and tapes made for one system don't work on another.


Most laptops these days will run off 110-250V (like you say, the voltage is on the charger - the little "brick" thing). All you need to change is the cord (i.e. to handle the different plug used in the US) - Radio Shack carries all the necessary gizmos.

I don't know about the Wii, based on my experience with DVDs. Seems to be more a function of the actual player rather than the media itself. I buy DVDs in the US all the time and play them over here on our no-zone DVD player, hooked up to our PAL/SECAM tv. (Though I suppose the manufacturer could have built zone-compliant checks into the Wii machine itself.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## poopydoo (Jun 9, 2008)

We have a region 0 DVd so thats fine.

I think we might take our Wii on our scouting mission in a couple of weeks. Its a PC btw not a laptop so didnt know if thats a different problem.

Edited: Sorry, how rude of me. Thats for all your help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check the label on the power supply for the PC. If it says 110-250 or something like that, you just need a change of cord. (And again Radio Shack has all the cords.)

If it doesn't say, you may have to open up the computer and see if there is a switch. A few models still have a little switch you have to throw to change over from 110-120 to 245-250 or vice versa. If you're really unsure, check the website for the manufacturer. (But if you bought your computer in Europe, it's much more likely to just be on automatic for the change in current.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## poopydoo (Jun 9, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Check the label on the power supply for the PC. If it says 110-250 or something like that, you just need a change of cord. (And again Radio Shack has all the cords.)
> 
> If it doesn't say, you may have to open up the computer and see if there is a switch. A few models still have a little switch you have to throw to change over from 110-120 to 245-250 or vice versa. If you're really unsure, check the website for the manufacturer. (But if you bought your computer in Europe, it's much more likely to just be on automatic for the change in current.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


That sounds like a job for a man 

Thanks


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Reading labels and flipping switches are not things that only men can do. You can read it and recognize the numbers, really.


----------



## poopydoo (Jun 9, 2008)

synthia said:


> Reading labels and flipping switches are not things that only men can do. You can read it and recognize the numbers, really.


No I cant i'm only a girl (for those that are struggling this and my previous statement on this are jokes)


----------

